# A1 Live 2006



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yea ... that's new for the european basketball, I think ...

The next season the italian A1 league will have his own video game "ala NBA live" , with players, italian arenas etc all on the PC !

In these days, Gianluca Basile is working with the software house Idoru Srl with more than 32 sensors on his body to reproduce all the typical movments (shot, block, rebound etc).

Who'll be the player on the cover of the videogame ? guess :banana:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is it coming out in the States? This is something I would love to have


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

FYI people have been independantly making Euroleague/National Team patches for NBA Live for years now. 1st class production to boot, check them out:

Euroleague patch 

National Teams patch (for Live 2004)

The question raised should be why isn't EA making a Euroleague game considering they are the main sponser of the upcoming Euroleague-NBA matches. What would be even better is putting european teams in NBA Live (like the FIFA games have clubs from around the world). Additionally you would be able to choose which rules and type of court to play on etc...


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

wow thats awesome! do you know if it will come out here in the States??


----------

